# Similar software to exchange

## beltazore

Is it possible to set up a system similar to MS Exchange server? Im interestet in the same functonality and a easy-to-use admin interface? Is this possible and how? Where can i find docs, and what kind of programs do I want to use?

----------

## fvant

yes, depending on what you need and too much info to put in 1 answer.

Search the forum on exchange, open exhange, oes, groupware, zimbra and go from there.

----------

## beltazore

thanks!

----------

## dev454

This is probably too late and you probably already found this, but check out Scalix.

http://www.scalix.com

----------

